# Will Otos eat baby shrimp?



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

zeldar said:


> I recently started a 5gal hex shrimp tank. It is planted with HC, wisteria, java fern, and soon to be pellia. I have some cherry, amano, and crystal black shimp in the tank.
> 
> My question is will ottos eat the baby shrimp? I have heard otos are 100% shrimp safe, but didn't know if that was including new borns.


Yes, that's what the 100 in 100% means.











> I am looking to add 2 otos if possible.


Take 3-4. 2 otos will be miserable, and no one likes miserable otos.



> Also would the otos eat any of my plants mentioned above?


Nope.



> I probably need to wait a while to get the otos so the HC can get completely rooted.


I would reconsider your plant stocking list, your plants are not very compatible. If you have low-ish light (which I assume with a standard hex tank), your HC will not grow. If you have high lights, your java fern will suffer. Swap the HC for some clover or moss if you want carpeting.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I dont think otos are going to be happy in a 5 gallon hex... They like to swim alot. Just my 2 cents!

You certainly do not want 3-4 of them in a small aquarium!


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, he/she does. The difference between 2, 3, and 4 otos in terms of bio load is marginal.
1-2 otos, like so many people do, is a horrible compromise. 

You are right, of course, saying that 5g is not a good place for otos in the first place. The best solution for a 5g would be no otos at all.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

alright, i guess i will just stick with the amanos for algae work. 

As for the light, I have a 26watt daylight 6700k. There is also a hagen DIY co2, so the HC should be good. Actually it works out because in the back of the tank where the java fern are, the direct light is blocked because the eclipse hood filter is in the way. The HC is in the front directly below the light.


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Otto won't eat the baby shrimps. But in a small tank, when otto swims around, it could scare the shrimps and cause the females to drop the eggs.


----------



## GhostShrimpBoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks everyone.


----------

